Ask HN: What are good books on leading and managing team? - lauren_
======
aguzzi94
Books are a good source. But if you want to learn how to become a real leader
the best two things you can do are, have always been and will ever be these
two: \- understand yourself. Become aware of your internal system and what
moves you in life. You have an entire ecosystem and forces inside of you that
you're not aware of. Learn how to master them and people will follow you. They
will follow you cause most of them are clueless and aimless and just go
through the motions. And when they meet someone that even slightly resembles a
person that figured something out in life and for him/herself, they will
follow. \- dive into social relationships. No amount of self-help books can
benefit you like real life experience. Go out and talk to people, mess up,
embarrass yourself, look like a fool and then mess up again. Only in this way,
you will actually learn something of value that will stick with you until the
day you die and that will make you a true leader. Hope it helps and good luck!

------
Rolivaw
High output management. Andy grove. Not a page turner as the mainstream
airport management books but useful, unlike those fluffy pastries.

------
JSeymourATL
The Corner Office: Indispensable and Unexpected Lessons from Ceos on How to
Lead and Succeed by Adam Bryant >
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10626176-the-corner-
offi...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10626176-the-corner-office)

------
andrewstetsenko
Leading and managing the team

~~~
lauren_
Is it book name?

